# No More Reef..whats Plants For P's?



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,

I just tore down my 150gal reef tank and I'm going to make a planted tank. I'm not sure what fish will go in there, either my 2 reds (about 8in.) or my black only about 5 inch's. I have never done live plants with P's before and I would like your opinions and facts on P's with plants. What plants should I put in there and what species of P?

Here is a list of my setup:

150gal tank pre-drilled.
50gal wet dry filter with 4 returns with a gen-x pcx-70 high pressure pump.
8 PC 96watt lights. (4 50/50's and 4 10k's)
co2 unit from dr. fosters.
2 250 watt heaters in sump.

For the subrate I was looking at doing a layer of flourite and then a layer of the eco-black and I will put the Hydrokable at the bottom as well but how many watts do I need of hydrokable or how many Hydrocables do I need?

One of my concerns is the water flow return is somewhat strong so I think most delicate plants are out. Also do I have too much lighting?? right now my p's usually don't have lights on because they are so skidish, I wouldn't mind adding more P's but they usually end up eating each other and I think I would rather get carribe's next time I buy P's. Also since the tank is pre-drilled I think floating plants may be out as well....

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally enjoy serra's due to the fact you dont have to worry about cannibalism with only one predatory fish per aquarium. Since making the switch to planted, all of my Piranha's/Community fish coloring have drasticlly improved. They also seem to swim about more knowing safety in the plants is close by.

Equipment Notes:

1)Using co2 in conjunction with a sump isnt a good idea unless you can control the out gassing"Water Disturbance"of your co2.
2)50/50 lighting doesnt do plants any good, You'll be fine with your 10k though.
3)If your planning on using all 4 10K 96watt Power Compacts you will definately need co2.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

The 50/50 I use to bring out the colors so its more appealing to the eye. So will need co2 for sure right? I could use canister filters I suppose and just plug the holes in the tank. I hate messing with other filters and my wetdry is a beast of a filter...is there any other options?

I had a 125 planted a few years back with the powercompacts using the the 6700 spectrum and I had alge all the time.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

For algae solutions check this place out, It helped me a bunch.

http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

Also you could hook up the canisters to bulkheads in the aquarium by using these.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+8025&pcatid=8025

You can still use a wet/dry, but you have to really cut back on the water splashing/disturbance. This will degas the co2 almost as fast as you put it in.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

So i could just turn the returns down and not have any surface wake right? That would be ok??? I need to make sure sure cause I can't have a do over....can I have a planted tank without the co2?? my past attempt failed and I would spend many hours removing various algae.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes you can have a planted aquarium without co2, but in order to do so light intensity must be kept to a minimum. Turning the outspouts down will help but something needs to be done in the wet/dry to minimize co2 off gassing ?


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Yes you can have a planted aquarium without co2, but in order to do so light intensity must be kept to a minimum. Turning the outspouts down will help but something needs to be done in the wet/dry to minimize co2 off gassing ?


Well I know I have to remove the bioballs...The pump on the wetdry has a 1inch pvc return, I could go to home depot and put a valve on it to reduce the flow as well...
would that work?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok but besides hiding your equipment, what other reason would you have a wet/dry if you took all the bio balls out ?


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Ok but besides hiding your equipment, what other reason would you have a wet/dry if you took all the bio balls out ?


I would keep the prefilter and sponges in there...I would prefer to keep the wet/dry as it has more gph and also I would have to fill the pre drilled holes and tear out the overflow boxes as well.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok bud i did some searching for ya read the first part it will help

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/large-aquariums-ponds/66756-journey-my-dreams.html


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

This is a better read than the first one i posted, This will show what your up against.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/large-aquariums-ponds/57788-omg-20lbs-co2-2-months.html


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

second read was much better. It appears I will be tearing out my over flow boxes......someone said the used a bulkhead to close the holes??? is that the way to go? The tank has 4 1 inch holes on both ends on the back of the aquarium not the bottom.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If your going to go that route then yes. You can buy schedule 40 plugs at your local hardware store that screw into your bulkheads.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a thought but could I use my wet/dry if I went lowtech and ran it without co2?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes you can, If i get time ill post some pics of my 125 that is lighly planted,

It only has 108 watts of T5 Lighting 
No ferts added, just water changes.
Eco-Complete substrate with root tabs.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for the help! So aquascape is doing a special on gold p's 10-$120 or I kinda like the exodons. I don't want to put my reds in since they are so skidish.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> I don't want to put my reds in since they are so skidish


Giving your reds more space and hiding places might make them less skittish.



> So aquascape is doing a special on gold p's 10-$120


I wouldnt try to schoal golds untill your have a little more experiance with piranha behavior.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

right now my reds are in a 125 and there are just the 2. I would like a species not so timid and maybe a bigger shoal.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Bigger shoals of reds aren't skiddish. Personally I would get a shoal of Piraya with a bigger tank like that.


----------

